# Looking for Craftsman 1032 Driftbreaker #536918500 Manual



## budh2710 (Nov 8, 2020)

I am looking for Craftsman 1032 Driftbreaker #536918500 Manual. or one that is close to the same. I picked this machine up this summer for $50 and finally just put gas in it and it runs good, except the wheel drive belt is always always turning and if its in gear its MOVING. I have been scouring the web looking for more info after reading that they are the same size belt but according to Sears, the drive and auger belts are not the same size for this model. I ordered 2 new belts yesterday (49581 and 49570) thinking it has the wrong belt on it. The ID tag says model# 536918500 code 9143.
Any help is much appreciated


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome.
Did you come across this? Same number for the first belt you listed is in there. No manual but has some diagrams.





Craftsman 536918500 snowblower parts | Sears PartsDirect


Craftsman 536918500 snowblower parts - manufacturer-approved parts for a proper fit every time! We also have installation guides, diagrams and manuals to help you along the way!




www.searspartsdirect.com


----------



## budh2710 (Nov 8, 2020)

Yes I did. The belts are part #45, 49581ma and #52 is 49570ma. 49581is 932mm and 49571 is 889mm long. if I am reading the product description right. They should be here in a couple of days.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Nice clean well built machine. One of the most menacing looking blowers from the front 😈


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a 536.918800 manual in pdf format. Very close except it does not have the 3d stage on the auger housing.
Send me a PM with your email address and I'd be happy to pass it along.

Couple of things: if you have the plastic bushings on the drive or auger, I posted a thread a while back on how to convert them to roller bearings. I also have another on how to change the controls so it no longer has one control doing both the drive and auger. I have a blower affectionately known as the Searsasaurus that I've done both these to. Additionally I swapped out a 26" auger assembly for the 32" so it can get through the garage door. It's a great blower and well worth the time to get it up and running right.


----------



## budh2710 (Nov 8, 2020)

Luckily there is no plastic bushings, I really like the idea of separate controls and will be heading to the local repair shop tomorrow to look for some good bones to pick. Thanks


----------



## jasonboland70 (1 mo ago)

HCBPH said:


> I have a 536.918800 manual in pdf format. Very close except it does not have the 3d stage on the auger housing. Send me a PM with your email address and I'd be happy to pass it along. Couple of things: if you have the plastic bushings on the drive or auger, I posted a thread a while back on how to convert them to roller bearings. I also have another on how to change the controls so it no longer has one control doing both the drive and auger. I have a blower affectionately known as the Searsasaurus that I've done both these to. Additionally I swapped out a 26" auger assembly for the 32" so it can get through the garage door. It's a great blower and well worth the time to get it up and running right.


 Could you send me that info I just bought this machine


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

jasonboland70 said:


> Could you send me that info I just bought this machine


Check your email for info and I'll send one along.


----------

